# LG730 Venice - BoostMobile (Sprint Network) - YouTube Not Working - 3G



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello.

I have LG730 Venice (http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-LG730-venice) and boostmobile.com is my service provider.

As of I'd say 4 or 5 months at the least, I can no longer get YouTube videos to play/stream on my phone. When I first got the phone in late December 2013, it may take a moment, but it was able to play them. Then as time went on it took longer and longer. Now I can not get them to play at all unless connected to a wifi connection. Works fine on wifi!

Wiping the phone twice. I have scanned it for virus via Avast.

I am at my wit's end here.

No my phone is not rooted.

Can anybody assist?

http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-LG730-venice
http://www.boostmobile.com/coverage/
http://www.boostmobile.com/support/faq/

Thank You.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you running the latest software for the phone, please check: http://www.mylgphones.com/boost-mobile-lg730-firmware-update-lg730zv8.html

Also, make sure YouTube has been updated to the latest version as well from the Google PlayStore on the device itself.

Are you able to access all other content and surf the web while connected to the cell service only? I assume you have a full data plan from Boost?


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Triple6 said:


> Are you running the latest software for the phone, please check: http://www.mylgphones.com/boost-mobile-lg730-firmware-update-lg730zv8.html
> 
> Also, make sure YouTube has been updated to the latest version as well from the Google PlayStore on the device itself.
> 
> Are you able to access all other content and surf the web while connected to the cell service only? I assume you have a full data plan from Boost?


I have full service with Boost Mobile.

As far as I can tell I can access all other services. Cell service only? All the internet services appear to work with my 3G connection?

I have the updated version of YouTube on my phone. Firmware is up to date.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you did a full wipe and it still doesn't work then you may want to check with Boost, maybe their other users of that phone also have the same issue.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Triple6 said:


> If you did a full wipe and it still doesn't work then you may want to check with Boost, maybe their other users of that phone also have the same issue.


No response as of late.

I do not want to buy another phone, but it is leaning in that direction.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you outright buy the phone or are you paying for it as part of the monthly fee? How have you contacted them?


----------

